
The Programmer’s Price - putnam
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/11/24/programmers-price
======
greenyoda
From 2014.

Interesting discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8616952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8616952)

